# MySQL: integer um eins erhöhen



## deepgreen (22. September 2002)

gibt es ein andere möglichkeit um ein integer feld um eins zu erhöhen ausser, das ganze auszulesen, eins zu erhöhen und dann wieder zum speichern?


----------



## Dario Linsky (22. September 2002)

willst du in einem datensatz den wert erhöhen oder einen neuen datensatz mit einem neuen wert im primärschlüsselfeld anlegen?

wenn du das ganze in einem datensatz ändern willst, kannst du das einfach in die update-anweisung schreiben:

```
UPDATE tabelle SET feld = feld + 1 WHERE feld = 10;
```

wenn du einen neuen datensatz anlegen willst, kannst du den bisher höchsten wert aus dem feld auslesen und den wert+1 in den neuen datensatz schreiben. oder du setzt in dem feld auto_increment ein, wovon ich persönlich abraten würde.


----------



## deepgreen (22. September 2002)

aha, man lernt nie aus. 

wusste überhaupt nicht das sowas geht, muss ich mal ausprobieren, aber auf jedem fall ein DANKE!


----------

